# Are the elk done rutting?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

This year it seemed the elk went into the rut early and were bugling way hard a week ago but this weekend I went up and didn't even here one, are they coming out or is the rut coming to an end. From my experience this is usually the deepest part.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

All you heard is a bunch of archery hunters blowing their calls. The peak of the rut hasn't even started yet.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

The peak of the rut is right around the time of the autumnal equinox which is around sept 22nd or 23rd.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

In other words, the peak of the rut starts when the long range rifle hunters start their hunt and runs about 7-8 days till the end ofbthe rifle hunt. So the more primitive weapons like archery get basically no rut and muddy gets left over rut. Makes sense, right?


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

They rut well into the muzzy hunt too. Kind of a trade off I guess, archery you can draw a tag faster with longer time to hunt or wait forever to draw a rifle tag or muzzy tag and only have a 9 day hunt.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Bulls will still be rutting a couple weeks before but its just not as intense as when they hit the peak.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Well im pretty sure it wasnt archery hunters because ever bull i saw had at least 10 to 15 cows and were bugling like crazy right in front of me non stop in the morning and night. That was a week ago i saw 1 bull yesterday with 3 cows and i tried bugling to it it didnt even get him to look my direction.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Increased human activity in the area makes 'em shut right up(if not leave the area altogether).


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

robiland said:


> In other words, the peak of the rut starts when the long range rifle hunters start their hunt and runs about 7-8 days till the end of the rifle hunt. So the more primitive weapons like archery get basically no rut and muzzy gets left over rut. Makes sense, right?


Sound like hunting season in Utard to me...

But hey, the poor little gun hunters need an 85% success rate to sooth their poor little egos... Mean while us archery hunters have to settle for a 20% success rate and deal with spike and cow hunters for three weeks...

Utah, giving it hard and dry in the asses of archery hunters for sixty years!

Lets face it, muzzy and rifle are the SAME thing! Put them both at the same time.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Muzzy and rifle are the same thing, Really ?! Please explain this thinking.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> But hey, the poor little gun hunters need an 85% success rate to sooth their poor little egos... Mean while us archery hunters have to settle for a 20% success rate and deal with spike and cow hunters for three weeks...
> 
> Utah, giving it hard and dry in the asses of archery hunters for sixty years!


Haha, so true! :lol:


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Rifle hunters have an 80% success rate? I think not.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

No they are just getting going, I watched the bigger bulls start kicken the rags out today. Looks like the muzzy boys are goin hit the peak again. But the rifle guys are seein some good action off cow calls.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Why, why, why should anyone, or any group get a special deal based on the weapon they choose to use. This whole crap about this special season and that special season, this is a LE hunt, or this is a muzzy only hunt, or archery tackle...paalease... only, or this is a cow only hunt or this is spike only, it's all stupid, stupid, stupid! We know(at least we think we know) how many deer or elk we want/need to harvest to reach a certain biologic criteria, just open the **** season at the 1st of September and leave it open long enough to reach these goals! Any legal weapon, one deer/elk per hunter. Bow hunters, quit cryin, trophy hunters, stop beggin, DWR, stop cavin!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Getting back to the original question (been answered already) no, the elk are not done rutting. Bulls make noise based on cows going into estrus. Of course, the bigger they sound the more their dominance to everyone else. The rut is not triggered by temperature, but the amount of sunlight in a day, which also turns it off. Cooler days just keep them active more. The diet of the cows also can affect when they are ready. Poor summer diet can delay the major activity because of the lack of cows going into estrus, but the bulls are still going to make noise. There is also a "second rut". This is why there are sometimes late calves compared to the others. Most muzzleloader hunters get to experience this one.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

robiland said:


> In other words, the peak of the rut starts when the long range rifle hunters start their hunt and runs about 7-8 days till the end ofbthe rifle hunt. So the more primitive weapons like archery get basically no rut and muddy gets left over rut. Makes sense, right?


Yep, doesn't seem fair by any means...for the archery hunters and especially the elk. Hunted hard on the Boulder 4 days with my friend (he was there 12) and if we would have had a rifle it would have been which one, not if the tag was punched. Seems very unfair to have the rifle hunters slaughter the elk at the peak of rut when it's so flippin' easy with a rifle. I'd love to see the rifle hunters give it a go in mid-late Aug. The roar of complaints would likely bring the state to their knees begging forgiveness. As much as I love the opening of Archery season cause it's once again time to hunt, I sort wish they would at least bump back the season 1 week and give the archers a bit more of a participatory role in the elk rut hunting. My $.02 spent.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

robiland said:


> In other words, the peak of the rut starts when the long range rifle hunters start their hunt and runs about 7-8 days till the end ofbthe rifle hunt. So the more primitive weapons like archery get basically no rut and muddy gets left over rut. Makes sense, right?


Yeah....perfect "sense"! :O•-: :O•-: :O•-:


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

muzzlehunter said:


> Muzzy and rifle are the same thing, Really ?! Please explain this thinking.


Lead, powder, smoke, boom! :lol:


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

That's the only way their the same. I'm pretty sure my ml dont reach out to 500 + yards. Had a le ml tag last year, had a couple bulls I would've like to have a rifle on.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

If you want to hunt the rut, buy an any weapon tag and hunt the rut. It does say, "Any Legal Weapon." You only get 9 days to get it done though. Not a whole month. o-|| 

There are options!  Unfortunately it's getting to the point where it is an OIL hunt not just a LE hunt. Those of us who are over 40 will more than likely never draw 2 LE tags.  

That is what we should all be complaining about. Not how tough or easy it is to (hunt the rut/out of the rut) with your preferred weapon type, but having to wait 15 years or more to hunt. _(O)_


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

flyfisher20 said:


> Rifle hunters have an 80% success rate? I think not.


Try looking up the rates buddy. 
3072 Southwest Desert (late) Any weapon 74.2%
3073 Wasatch Mountains Any weapon 79.6%
3074 West Desert, Deep Creek Any weapon 85.2%
3075 Beaver Muzzleloader 85.7%
3076 Book Cliffs, Bitter Creek-South Muzzleloader 81.8%
3084 Fillmore, Pahvant Muzzleloader 84.6%
3085 La Sal, La Sal Mountains Muzzleloader 69.2%
3086 Monroe Muzzleloader 90.0%
3087 Mt. Dutton Muzzleloader 76.0%

3090 North Slope, Three Corners Muzzleloader 71.4%
3091 Oquirrh-Stansbury Muzzleloader 100.0%

Here are the rates from 2011 of the DWR website. Just a small portion I copy and pasted.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

The 80% are happy, satisfied hunters. Right? :shock:


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

JERRY said:


> The 80% are happy, satisfied hunters. Right? :shock:


Obviously, but who says that rifle hunters can't hit 80% one week later? I think most archery hunters would be happy with a 10 day hunt if those 10 days were in the heat of the rut. It would be easy to give all 3 weapons a piece of the rut. Utah just chooses to shaft the bow guys.


----------



## joshsuth (Sep 17, 2012)

Its all about $$$. Move the rifle out of the rut and SFW cant sell tags for $20,000. Who wants to hunt elk in October like every other state?? 

Also success rates for the early rifle shoot are over 83% I believe. I looked into it last year. Its a joke.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

pheaz said:


> No they are just getting going, I watched the bigger bulls start kicken the rags out today. Looks like the muzzy boys are goin hit the peak again. But the rifle guys are seein some good action off cow calls.


I've watched this happen for the last few years....I guess it's a good thing I have a muzzy tag in my pocket.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

In 2 years I get to hunt archery elk for 30 days, over the counter. And it's the entire month of Sept. God Bless Your Heart Idaho.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

You have to admit that it is stupid to have the rifle hunt during the peak of the Rut......

If you moved the archery hunt to the peak of the rut you could give out more tags because the success rate would be lower than the rifle.

Moving the rifle hunt out of the rut does NOT lower the success by that much and in most cases it stays the same.....look at the number on the late rifle hunts.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggam ... elk_hr.pdf

More tags for Archers = more opportunity, not necessarily more kills, which means more people get a chance to hunt Elk and the quality won't suffer.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> JERRY said:
> 
> 
> > The 80% are happy, satisfied hunters. Right? :shock:
> ...


Don't forget, that's only 80% of those who actually got to hunt.

They better be real happy because the way it is now in Utah most folks will only get to hunt elk once in there life!!!


----------



## joshsuth (Sep 17, 2012)

Mountain Time said:


> bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:
> 
> 
> > JERRY said:
> ...


If they ever get to hunt.... If a kid starts putting in now for an LE hunt he may draw before he is 40. But thats for a crappy unit!


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> robiland said:
> 
> 
> > In other words, the peak of the rut starts when the long range rifle hunters start their hunt and runs about 7-8 days till the end of the rifle hunt. So the more primitive weapons like archery get basically no rut and muzzy gets left over rut. Makes sense, right?
> ...


Archery is for the dorks that can't handle the kick and bang of a high powered rifle, let's face it, you are just mad that you stuck in the caveman era.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> JERRY said:
> 
> 
> > The 80% are happy, satisfied hunters. Right? :shock:
> ...


They aren't shafting the bow hunters. You can hunt the rifle time period with your bow for 9 days. You just have to wait 15 years or longer to draw a tag just like everyone else. Hunt the rifle with your bow if you want the rut. Just sayin'.

I think I may just put in for the bow hunt next year so I can draw a LE tag, and be able to hunt for 30 days. Rut or not!  I still have 5 or 6 years to draw a good LE unit for a rifle tag.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

bullsnot said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > No they are just getting going, I watched the bigger bulls start kicken the rags out today. Looks like the muzzy boys are goin hit the peak again. But the rifle guys are seein some good action off cow calls.
> ...


Good Call


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

This sure got off track. It started out with a question about the rut and turned into a discussion about limited entry hunts. o-||


----------



## Buckriser (Mar 27, 2009)

Pretty typical for these forums.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

None of the hunts for elk or deer should be in the rut. Each le elk hunt has part of the rut it seems to me and IMO they should all be taken out of the rut completely especially the rifle. it puts the elk at too big of disadvantage.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> None of the hunts for elk or deer should be in the rut. Each le elk hunt has part of the rut it seems to me and IMO they should all be taken out of the rut completely especially the rifle. it puts the elk at too big of disadvantage.


And you're really smart, so we should probably do as you say. This coming from the guy who hunts elk and doesn't know when they rut.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

If my last response seems harsh, you should know a little bit of history behind it. Ya see, 1eye and I have a kind of Hatfield and McCoy type thing. Only a more retarded version. Thanks for listening. Also, I'm I the only one, or does that Shawn Larson know everything. I mean for Cripes sakes, he's only 14 and he's smarter than all of us put together.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> If my last response seems harsh, you should know a little bit of history behind it. Ya see, 1eye and I have a kind of Hatfield and McCoy type thing. Only a more retarded version. Thanks for listening. Also, I'm I the only one, or does that Shawn Larson know everything. I mean for Cripes sakes, he's only 14 and he's smarter than all of us put together.


 :shock: no you dint.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

You mean Di ent.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

sumpin lik dat


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

You know if you watched how hard they were rutting about 2 weeks ago now compared to the no bugling there doing now youd be singing a different melody. The first bull I watched bugle was on August 27th.... the last one was on the last day of the archery elk hunt.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

bugchuker said:


> fixed blade XC-3 said:
> 
> 
> > If my last response seems harsh, you should know a little bit of history behind it. Ya see, 1eye and I have a kind of Hatfield and McCoy type thing. Only a more retarded version. Thanks for listening. Also, I'm I the only one, or does that Shawn Larson know everything. I mean for Cripes sakes, he's only 14 and he's smarter than all of us put together.


^^^^this is funny!


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> You know if you watched how hard they were rutting about 2 weeks ago now compared to the no bugling there doing now youd be singing a different melody. The first bull I watched bugle was on August 27th.... the last one was on the last day of the archery elk hunt.


I hate to break it to you but just because you see bulls with cows and the bulls are bugling doesnt mean its the peak of the rut(did you see the bulls mount the cows)? I hear bulls bugle for months from August to October and with cows. It is a process that will get hot then cold then hot again.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> You know if you watched how hard they were rutting about 2 weeks ago now compared to the no buglingThey may have been just locating each other. there doing now youd be singing a different melody.Most big bulls have gathered there ladies and are trying to stay quiet to keep the pizzcutters out of there herd. The first bull I watched bugle was on August 27th.... Bulls can and will bugle year round.the last one was on the last day of the archery elk hunt.Maybe they moved out of your area sorry pal.


Really Fixed :lol: :lol: :lol: WOW. :mrgreen:


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

shaun_larsens_mom said:


> I wish you guys would leave my baby alone. He does know everything, I taught him personally.


Well maybe if you hadnt have raised such a snot nosed shiz head we may. I really feel for ya for having to put up with that.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

slm.... your boy has made himself real popular around here. By the way... are you a single mom? LMAO. Get Fixed's address and Chet and I will meet you there for the hot tub party.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Shauns mom do you for massage?


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

shaun_larsens_mom said:


> Well yes, but don't tell his daddy I said that. Oh and I love dark meat, I mean like duck and goose.


With a son like that he probably keeps dark meat on the table year round.


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

So can you tell 1eye chevy lover if the elk are done rutting? You Larsens seem to know all.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Shawn Larsens mom has got it going on....


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Shawn Larsens mom has got it going on....


I can't get that song out of my head now.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This thread has clearly run its course now and the thread may make less sense once we delete a duplicate account and deal with the perp.


----------

